# point du clavier numérique



## Mouloud (15 Mai 2000)

Depuis que j'ai réinstallé mon système (PM 8600/200 os 8.6)
Je n''arrive plus à faire un point avec le clavier numérique. Ca me fait une virgule, avec ou sans la touche maj.

Ca marchait pourtant bien, avant, avec exactement la même configuration...

------------------
Matthieu Brunet


----------



## Fogi (15 Mai 2000)

Vrifie ta configuration de clavier.
Tu utilisais surement une config. US (clavier qwerty).


----------



## Mouloud (15 Mai 2000)

Ben non, tu penses que j'ai déjà vérifié...

En plus, si j'étais en qwerty, je m'en serais aperçu... ;+)

------------------
Matthieu Brunet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2000)

Essais le tableau de bord "Nombre"
Ta config doit être réglée sur le point, il suffit de sélectionné la virgule.


----------



## Fogi (19 Mai 2000)

Alex m'a devanc.
ce doit tre la soluce.


----------



## Mouloud (19 Mai 2000)

Ca marche, mais maintenant, je ne peux plus avoir de virgule. Ca me fait un point, avec ou sans la touche maj.
En plus, il me semble que mon tdb "frappe clavier" à toujours été configuré avec la virgule. Ce qui est bien pratique, contrairement au PC, ou ya ce putain de point tout le temps.
Mais c'est quand même prtaique d'avoir le point de temps en temps, ce qui est possible avec la touche maj depuis que la pavé numérique existe.
Alors pourquoi ça marche plus chez moi, bouhouhouuuuu... :+///

------------------
Matthieu Brunet


----------



## steg (24 Mai 2000)

Sinon, tu peux editer tes claviers et t'en faire un perso, avec l'emplacement de ta virgule ou tu veux...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2000)

Essais de zapper la PRAM.
C'est peut-être un petit problème système?


----------



## Fogi (27 Mai 2000)

Bonne nouvelle!
La solution au problme se trouve dans Macworld de juin page 130.
Alors heureux?


----------



## pygmale (29 Mai 2000)

A propos de clavier, est-ce ma configuration ou c'est chez Fogi que les caractères accentués sont fantaisistes?


----------



## Mouloud (29 Mai 2000)

Fogi a bien un pbs de caractères accentués (comme pas mal de monde ici, d'ailleurs). A mon avis, soit ils postent depuis des PC, soit le gestionnaire de forum ne gère pas certain codage. Genre il connait Latin 1, mais pas Mac Roman...

Il dit quoi, le mac world de juin, sur mon problème (j'ai pas encore pensé à zappé la pRAm, je le fait au prochain démarrage (ça fait un moment que je me dit ça...)

------------------
Matthieu Brunet


----------



## Fogi (30 Mai 2000)

Je suis sur Mac.
Dans mon navigateur explorer 5, tous les caracteres accentues sont parfaitement lisibles tels que je les ai tapes.
J'ai remarque que chez les autres ils etaient vraiment bizarres. donc quand vous lisez mes reponses, comme quand je lis les votres ca a parfois l'air d'une langue etrangere?
J'ai tape ce texte sans accent, c'est dur.
vous me lisez mieux?


----------



## Mouloud (30 Mai 2000)

(Bon on est un peu hors sujet, ici, mais ya pas de fonction de follow-up)
C'est mieux sans accents, mais c'est pas cool. Tu lis les miens, toi ? Tu as quoi, comme jeu de caratères sélectionné (menu affichage)

------------------
Matthieu Brunet


----------



## Fogi (30 Mai 2000)

Pour revenir au clavier, rien  voir avec la PRAM. mais c'est un peu long a ecrire ici.
En tous cas tu auras besoin de faire une
petite manip avec ResEdit.


----------



## Mouloud (30 Mai 2000)

En fait, j'ai trouvé :
Le soft qui gère le forum renvoit les accents comme il les a reçu, il les codes pas en html. Donc, on peut les lire à condition d'utilise le meme jeu de caractere que celui qui ecrit.
Donc soit ils modifient le forum pour que ca affiche du html, soit on se mets tous avec un seul jeu de caractere. Je conseille "Latin 1" à la place de "Mac" pasque c'est plus universel. (à mon sens).

------------------
Matthieu Brunet


----------



## Fogi (30 Mai 2000)

C'est presque un chat.
Je te lis bien sauf que tes e accent aigu se transforment en e majuscule accent grave et  tes e accent graves se transforment en e majuscule avec trema.
j'utilise les caracteres mac occidental.


----------



## Fogi (30 Mai 2000)

Wahou, on n'a pas encore règlé ton problème, mais je suis passé en Latin 1 et miracle de l'informatique.. tout est impeccable. J'ai tapé avec accents.


----------



## Fogi (30 Mai 2000)

Je suis sur Mac.
Dans mon navigateur explorer 5, tous les caracteres accentues sont parfaitement lisibles tels que je les ai tapes.
J'ai remarque que chez les autres ils etaient vraiment bizarres. donc quand vous lisez mes reponses, comme quand je lis les votres ca a parfois l'air d'une langue etrangere?
J'ai tape ce texte sans accent, c'est dur.
vous me lisez mieux?


----------



## Fogi (30 Mai 2000)

Et pourquoi j'ai encore posté un doublon?
Mille excuses


----------

